# Wireless router for using with Reliance net Connect modem



## hawx (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I want to buy a wireless router to be used with my Reliance netconnect modem ZTE AC2737. My budget is 1200-1900k at the max. I want it to use to share my desktop's internet connection with my tablets and phone.
My pc config is
Mobo:M2N-MX se plus
CPU:AMD athlon fx 2400+
O.S:win 7 ultimate with no service pack installed i.e stock

Can you guys suggest me a good router and can you also point me to a lonk which will help me setup my router for the above use...

Thanks in Advance


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2013)

best router at this price:
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------

